# Getting H1B then L1 visa



## Gumbo206 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, I have been offered a job in New York with my company. As i have not been with the company for a year and do not qualify for an L1 - I am being sponsored on an H1B. My goal is to get a green card, but I know this can take several years to come through on an H1B, and quickly with an L1.

My question is, after a year of working in the US on an H1B with my company, would I then be eligible for an L1?

Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your post makes no sense. Why not get your H1b sponsor to sponsor your green card?


----------



## Gumbo206 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your post makes no sense. Why not get your H1b sponsor to sponsor your green card?


I will get my company to sponsor a green card, but i want my want my wife to work too and would prefer not to wait several years (I heard upto 8 years) for the H1B - green card route. I know that L1 - green card is much quicker.

My question still stands - can I apply for an L1 whilst on a H1B as I would (next year) have worked for my company for over a year?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Gumbo206 said:


> I will get my company to sponsor a green card, but i want my want my wife to work too and would prefer not to wait several years (I heard upto 8 years) for the H1B - green card route. I know that L1 - green card is much quicker.
> 
> My question still stands - can I apply for an L1 whilst on a H1B as I would (next year) have worked for my company for over a year?


The L1 green card is no quicker than the H1 green card. The wait depends on whether you're EB1, EB2 or EB3 -- not on your non-immigrant status.

You wouldn't want to cross over if you're EB3 -- that'll pretty well guarantee you a trip home with the current line. And if you're EB1 or EB2, you'll have a green card soon anyway. So, your question is still irrelevant. But do keep asking it if it makes you happy.


----------



## Gumbo206 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, and with this new information I know not to try for an L1 whilst on an H1B. I'll stop asking now.


----------

